# Musical Years - A Game



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

So a meaningless little diversion.
I'll post something, a birth, a death, a publication or some other musical event.
And we'll work our way through the years, consequitively.

I'll start at 1600. This should get easier the further forward we go.

1600 - The Publication of John Dowland's Second booke of songes.


Now someone can post 1601 

Well, I did say meaningless. Although we will create our own unique TC timeline.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Staying in England 

1601 Thomas Morley compiled and published The Triumphs of Oriana a book of English madrigals, having 25 pieces by 23 composers supposedly in honour of Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

1601:

Hans Leo Hassler publishes a song cycle in Germany.

Tycho Brahe dies.

Pierre de Fermat is born - who will later state is "last theorem" which was solved only a couple of years ago.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Animato said:


> 1601:
> 
> Hans Leo Hassler publishes a song cycle in Germany.
> 
> ...


 I meant one piece of musical related info but thanks for the extras.
We could all learn a lot from this thread.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

1602 - the first publication to make extensive use of figured bass
Viadana - 100 Church Concerti



Oh! And our above mentioned Thomas Morley passed on this year.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

1602: 83 years before the birth of Bach. :angel:


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

1603: 82 years before birth of Bach :lol:

1603: Birth of Benedetto Ferrari


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

1603: Miguel Cervantes (author of Con Quixote) is imprisoned

1604: first performance of Shakespeare's OTHELLO


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> 1603: Birth of Benedetto Ferrari


The one who designed a luxury, superfast horse buggy?


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

1605: William Byrd publishes the first of his motet cycles, _Gradualia_.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

1606: The nuptial masque Hymenaei, with music by Alfonso Ferrabosco the younger, is performed in London.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

1607: Monteverdi composes the game-changing _L'Orfeo_.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

1608: Claudio Monteverdi's latest work, _Il ballo delle ingrate_, is given its first performance in Mantua as part of the wedding celebrations for Francesco Gonzaga (the son of Monteverdri's patron Duke Vincenzo of Mantua) and Margaret of Savoy.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a feeling this thread may be more popular if we skipped foward a bit... Maybe to 1785 around about?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

October 12, 1609 -A version of the rhyme "Three Blind Mice" is published in Deuteromelia or The Seconde part of Musicks melodie (London). The editor, and possible author of the verse, is the teenage Thomas Ravenscroft. This collection follows his publication of the first rounds in English, Pammelia.

Ok, I cheated - there's a page on Wikipedia for each year (including 1609) - hangs head in shame!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I am expecting at least three posts when we'll reach 1685...


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Another Monteverdi one: In 1610 he composed the 1610 Vespro della Beata Vergine


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

1611: That crazy guy Carlo Gesualdo's Sixth book of madrigals a 5 is published.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

1613: Christoph Bach, grandfather of Johann Sebastian, was born.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Filling in the above gap: in 1612 Praetorius composed (or at least published) his charming set of dances _Terpsichore_.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

1614 was a very quiet year.

Jean-Baptiste de Boësset was born though


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

1615: Monteverdi publishes his second edition of L'Orfeo.


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

1616:
my beloved and favourite play-writer William Shakespeare died in this year
as well as
Miguel Cervantes, the most famous spanish (historic) author

Some discoveres from the Netherlands succeed for the first time to navigate around Kap Horn and to reach the pacific

The Vatican prohibits an important work by Nicolaus Kopernikus, which promotes the heliocentric Worldview (sorry for my english)


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

sorry, I forgot to take a view on the history of music: actually there is not much to tell:
the Thirty-Years-War will start in two or three years. Heinrich Schuetz is 21 years old and
will marry in a couple of years. He is still in Germany. Some important composers have
already died Hans Leo Hassler, Palestrina, Gesualdo. I think the beginning of the
17th century was not a period of much inspiration as far as music is concerned.

But the times will change. The beginning of the 17th century will later be called the start 
of the Baroque Area.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

1616 saw the birth of keyboard player/composer Johann Jakob Froberger.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

The year 1617 in music


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

1617 - Italian composer Giovanni Bassano died on September 3rd.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

1618 - Gregorio Allegri writes Concerti, vol. 1. What that means I don't know. Thanks Wiki.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

1619 Schutz writes Psalmen Davids.

Great work - it's difficult to imagine we are already in the 'Baroque' nearly 60 years before Bach is born.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

1620 - the second version of the popular Ballad of Chevy Chase is documented.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

1621 - Michael Praetorius dies, after choking on a piece of birthday cake, IIRC.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

1622 - Francesca Caccini writes the opera Il martirio di Sant'Agata


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

1623 - Alchemist Avedis Zildjian comes up with a metal alloy that is less prone to shattering which could be used for various instruments... thus, good cymbals were invented (they existed before, but as I described, prone to breaking).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

----------------------------------- ---------------------------------


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

1624 - the year the Meisyo period began in Japan. The musical reference is...

err...

it is about 100 years before Giulio Cesare.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

1625 - Orlando Gibbons, one of the most gifted composer of his time, died in Canterbury (UK)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

20 February 1626 - John Dowland, composer and lutenist dies (born 1563).


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

April 23, 1627 - Heinrich Schutz opera _Daphne_ premieres in Torgau, Germany.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

November 22, 1628 – Girolamo Frescobaldi is given permission by St Peter's Basilica to leave Rome.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

1629 - The wooden opera house of Teatro San Cassiano in Venice burns down.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

1630 - William Brade, English composer is born.


----------

